Ask HN: How do you handle bugs in production? - mattbgates
======
twobyfour
File a ticket in our issue tracker. Fix the bug. Commit to source control.
Deploy it to our staging environment. Verify the fix. Merge branch to stable.
Deploy to production.

Isn't that how everyone halfway sane does it?

------
gupi
Well .... something like this ?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75wa8Lx4yc4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75wa8Lx4yc4)

// troll mode off

~~~
mattbgates
lol that is good.

